# Body fungus, fin rot & gill disease



## NATE (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I got up this morning and my RB was still laying on the bottom of the tank.
As I got closer I noticed these tufts of cotton-like material on I guess what is called the nape region. I figure this is some kind of body fungus.
Aswell I noticed it's dorsal fin, caudal fin and pectoral fin were starting to fray and rot.
also over the last couple of days it's breathing is quite rapid compared to the norm. I'm not sure, but I think it may be gill disease.









So I get this medication that apparently takes care of all this stuff, It's called "Maracyn" It's a broad-spectrum antibiotic treatment against gram-positive bacterial and "fungal" dieases. this treatment will last 5 days, I started today.

I attached some pics from yesterday and today. I will also post some when the treatment is complete. I just hope I diagnosed this properly.

If you look at the nape region you will notice how quikly the fungus grew in approx. 24 hrs

View attachment 92943


View attachment 92944


View attachment 92945


----------

